# 30" zilla's. excellent tire.



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

went riding yesterday for the first time with the zilla's. It's true what they say.. those tires will surprise you . it was really nasty and flooded where i went, and not once did i have any trouble getting through anything. coming from the Monsters, the bike really felt alot lighter and more fun. the place where i was riding is called River Ranch , and it has pretty much everything you will find in Fl and the mud parks. sandy trails, flooded out long muddy roads, hardpack trails, mud/ water pits, and really nasty thick soupy mud. lots of palmetto roots, and deep mud truck ruts. The zillas just performed flawlessly. never had to use 4x4. and i even got my reverse power back. reverse was usless with the 48lb Monsters. even did some steep dirt hill climbing and technical riding and no problems with digging at all. overall really impressed with them.


----------



## 2012 Brute (Jun 2, 2013)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah but i tried to upload them and it was a no go. sometimes i can , sometimes i cant. ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have them on my brute and like them they do very good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I loved them on my brute back in the day. I was going places on 27" zilla's right behind people w/ 29.5 laws... and have video to prove it :rockn:


----------

